# Audi tt Mk1: Headliner Removal



## owelbelisario (Apr 9, 2012)

Does any one has experience with headliner removal for audi tt Mk1. I cannot remove the rear trim so cannot proceed with removal of the sagging liner. Help please!


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

No one?


----------



## VWJon77 (Apr 29, 2007)

it is a pane in the a$$ you have to pull the trim down with your hand. then use a flat head screwdriver and to pop the trim down at the tabs. i am doing my headliner and have broken most of tabs :banghead: start at the trim below the door then go to the panel behind the drive seat and work up.


----------

